# New system build turns on but won't boot, not even bios! help



## snbase (Sep 20, 2008)

This is my 3rd system build and having a very irritating problem.  I bought a ECS G31T-M motherboard along with a e8500 processor and a 1gb stick of ocz high performance premium module DDR2 800mhz.  When i start it up the system hangs.  It doesn't beep *but all the fans and lights go on like normal. It goes to the boot screen and lists my cpu and memory but stops there.  It says to press (DEL) to enter bios or (F11) for BBS popup.  But nothing happened when i tried both.  I tried clearing the cmos by both reseeding the jumper and also removing the cmos battery and when i did this it no longer had the option to boot into bios(DEL).  This is really getting frustrating and don't know what the problem is.



New Build System Specs:

ECS G31T-M Motherboard
Intel E8500 Duo Core2
1gb OCZ DDR2 800mhz memory
Ultra Power Supply 750pro Lifetime Series
250gb WD Hard Drive SATA
LG DVD-RW Burner
Antec 900 Case*


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 20, 2008)

It's possible the board does not support wolfdales w/o a bios flash. You may need to put an older 65nm chip in there and flash the latest bios first. Also double check all power connections.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you have another chip that you can put in the board?
From the website it shows that the last update that they did for the bios was for the 45nm chips... So, with that it might be the problem.


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

I do have a socket 775 chip but it is not dual core, its just a single core pentium 4.  How can i run a boot to flash the bios?  Ive tried making a bootable floppy disk but it doesnt even seem to read it, no lights go on on the drive.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2008)

If you have a USB drive you can do it that way too...or make a bootable CD.

Toss in that Pentium 4 and see if you can get it to POST first tho.

Make a bootable USB drive: http://www.student.livjm.ac.uk/cmpsgoos/usb_bootdrive_guide.htm

I've used it for video and MB flashing many times w/o any issues.


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok...i switched out the processor and put in the pentium 4 chip and it turns on but nothing displays, the monitor was acting as if were asleep and was just a black screen.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 21, 2008)

reset CMOS one more time with the P4 in, also make sure your power connections are hunky dorey.

Do you hear the standard one beep when you turn it on?


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

There is no post beep, also the lights on the keyboard dont light up.  this is exactly what shows up:


Amibios 2006 American Megatrends
Release 6/29/2007
Cpu:  Intel Core 2 Cpu      E8500@3.16
press F11 for bbs popup
the MCH is operating with ddr2 800/CL5/Tras15/Trp5/Trcd5
Single Channel Mode
1024mb OK  (8mb shared memory size used)


And it does nothing when i hit F11


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know if p4's are supported. I'm still thinking a bios problem, if you have a fry's or microcenter around you can pick up one of the ones above and swap em out real quick then take it back. Do you have other systems around that you can switch parts out w/? Maybe try the parts in another mb if you can. Could be a doa mb.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

that board works with a wolfdale outta the box i had one e720ES booted no issues

its the ram put some stuff that runs @1.9v or it wont boot


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

the specs say that it runs 1.8v to 2.0v.  Ok so if this memory is crap then can someone recommend memory that would run compatible with my motherboard?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

i know patriot extreme DDR800 CL5, corsair XMS2 CL4/5 work with it b/c i tried those but anything with samsung IC's is a no go


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

What was the model number of those that you know work with it


----------

